# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Cần Mua: 1 cặp BF BK hoặc 2 BK 15

## jimmyli

Như tiêu đề em đang cần mua 1 cặp BF BK hoặc 2 BK 15 hàng japan ai có để lại sđt em chủ động liên lạc nha thank  :Embarrassment:  ( không hiểu sao không post bài vào mục cần mua được nên up tạm tại đây, bấm đăng bài thì nó load vào trang khác nhưng hiện ra không thể kết nối với sever ạ)

----------


## zaizai1102

E có hàng THK japan . bác cần alo e 0964685888

----------

